# bodoodle pro 500 adjustment



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

okay , so i bought a pro 500 rest from a fellow 'ater' and i'm looking at instructions while touch up paint is drying on riser . it's all pretty straight forward except there is a 'deflector fin' labeled ''g'' which i find no mention of in instructions . i realized it was there before i bought the rest but assumed there would be instructions for any adjustments of it . if anyone is familiar with what i am speaking of i would appreciate your comments . thanks and . . .peace.....p.s. i was surprised at the weight of rest . i may have to file some stock off the riser to lighten it . [uuuhh! and maybe not ] oh yah! obviously i shoot fingers .


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

*Deflector adjustment*

There is really no adjustment needed for the deflector fin. It's purpose is to help keep the arrow on the rest and from hitting the riser when drawing the bow. It can be bent in or out for clearance with different size arrows, that's about it. On all of mine, I just take it off, don't really need it.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Great rest. I agree it appears the deflector fin isn't entirely necessary. I find it sometimes helped to get the arrow on the rest properly but otherwise view it as an extra blade in case one breaks. I adjusted my Pro 500 until it was postioned precisely the way the Timberdoodle is, so switched to it. Less money and less weight.


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

Just A Hello


----------

